# Configuration Airport Express / Livebox



## yamakasiaxos (1 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'acheter un Airport Express, J'ai suivi les indications et maintenant je me retrouve avec ça
J'ai une livebox et j'essaie mais impossible de trouver comment configurer
Sur le net je trouve des astuces pour les Airport Extreme ou encore des livebox qui n'ont rien a voir avec la mienne du coup .... je suis perdu (surtout que je suis passé de windows à mac depuis peu)
j'ai la *Livebox Play

EDIT: je veux juste configurer la borne pour le son AirPlay et l'imprimante ...*


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2015)

Salut

Je vais tenter de t'aider meme si j'ai une Airport extreme, c'est en gros le meme principe et surtout le meme logiciel.

-Tout d'abord il serait judicieux de ne pas afficher ton IP internet sur un forum, on sait jamais / utilise la fonction dessin de "Aperçu" pour cacher ça.

*Dans le principe ta borne peut avoir 2 fonctions*
1- Elle peut re créer un autre réseau wifi en plus de celui existant sur ta Box internet
_Ex: un wifi pour tes enfants qui se coupe a X heure_
2- Fonctionner en mode Bridge, C'est adire devenir une extension de ta box internet

En cliquant sur modifier ou en lançant la configuration de ta borne tu devrait trouver sans problème.

Tu va devoir attribuer un mot de passe a ta box ou utiliser ton compte OSX (moi j'ai fais différent pour pas me mélanger je crois)

_Je te fais un screenshot du menu pour le mode Bridge (pont)_







_Ensuite si tu en as besoin étendre ton réseau wifi, donc prolonger le wifi de ta box
Tu entre le nom de ton réseau wifi en choisissant le meme type de sécurité que ta box internet puis ton mot de pass._







Au début il est bon de se faire un petit schéma sur papier et pourquoi pas refaire son réseau wifi, de nombreuses personnes laissent les paramètres et codes de sécu par défaut. Fais en sorte de bien avoir une vue d'ensemble de ton réseau.

Pour ton imprimante, tu la branche et elle apparaitra dans l'onglet disque, tu auras aussi le choix de quelques parametres mais le Scanner
ne marche pas en réseau il me semble ( a vérifier )




Voilà, j'espere t'avoir aidé pour ces premiers pas et n'hésite pas a fouiner les vidéos sur le net, ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2015)

kaos a dit:


> ​_Ensuite si tu en as besoin étendre ton réseau wifi, donc prolonger le wifi de ta box_
> ​


On ne peut pas étendre le réseau d'une Livebox avec la fonction "Etendre un réseau sans fil" d'un borne Apple.

Cette fonctionnalité ne marche QUE entre bornes Apple.

La borne Express peut être utilisée de 2 façons :

1. être reliée par Ethernet à la box, et "Créer un réseau sans fil"
Ce réseau peut être configuré pour être identique à celui de la Livebox (réseau d'itinérance), ou distinct.

2. ne pas être reliée par Ethernet, et "Rejoindre un réseau sans fil" (= mode "client")

Dans les 2 cas, la fonction Airplay et le partage d'imprimante sont disponibles.


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2015)

Je suis chez Free et le mode "étendre" est bien disponible, par "étendre" j'entends "prolonger"

Dans une maison a 2 étages par exemple ? on peut tout a fait avec un borne Apple étendre le reseau d'une box ? ce n'est pas réservé entre 2 bornes Apple ? je suis meme pas sur d'avoir deja utilisé cette option, mais bref il verra bien ce que ça donne chez lui.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2015)

_"Apple's "extend a wireless network" setting is a proprietary feature that is designed to only work with other Apple devices"_

La fonction est disponible, certes, mais si tu essaies de configurer comme ça, tu n'arriveras jamais à connecter l'Express au réseau de ta box, quelqu'elle soit.

Ca ne marche QUE pour étendre le réseau d'une Extreme, d'une autre Express, ou d'une Time Capsule.


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2015)

Ok


----------



## yamakasiaxos (3 Février 2015)

J'ai voulu jeter mon express par la fenêtre
Du coup j'ai filé mon airport a quelqu'un et je me suis commandé une barre de son bluetooth
"au final j'avais réussi je ne sais comment à tout configurer"
le soucis c'est que lorsque j'utilisais AirPlay, il y avait un décalage entre l'image et le son "environ 2 secondes"
Pas terrible pour matter des films
Merci pour votre aide en tout cas

EDIT: je ne vois pas l'onglet Edit sur mon premier message
Quelqu'un peut il retirer l'image svp ?


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2015)

T'es fou ? la gamme airport  est d'une qualité incroyable et si décallage il y avait ça ne devait pas etre de sa faute.
Faut prendre le temps d'amadouer le matériel parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2015)

yamakasiaxos a dit:


> J'ai voulu jeter mon express par la fenêtre
> 
> "au final j'avais réussi je ne sais comment à tout configurer"
> le soucis c'est que lorsque j'utilisais AirPlay, il y avait un décalage entre l'image et le son "environ 2 secondes"


Tu aurais peut-être pu poser la question avant de te débarrasser de ton Express.

La fonction Airplay crée un décalage de 2 secondes (mémoire tampon) mais ce n'est évidemment pas sans solution : 

- sélectionner "Airplay" depuis l'icône son de la barre de menu (Mavericks, Yosemite) "retarde" l'image de 2 secondes pour que le son et l'image soient synchrones

- la plupart des lecteurs, comme VLC, MPlayer, etc... ont un réglage pour la synchro : on met -2 secondes, et c'est réglé.


----------



## yamakasiaxos (5 Février 2015)

Oui je sais bien mais ca veut dire que chaque fois je dois mettre 2seconde en moins quand je regarde un film ... le truc prise de tête quoi
Bref... j'ai acheté un airport express pour rien
jvais me prendre un time Capsule 2To ca sera plus utile pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2015)

Sous quel système es-tu ?

Depuis Mavericks le problème du décalage n'existe plus avec les applications de OS X (iTunes, Safari, etc...) si tu fais ceci :

- sélectionner la *sortie audio "Airplay"* depuis l'icône son de la barre de menu (Mavericks, Yosemite) ou Préférences système/Son "retarde" l'image de 2 secondes pour que le son et l'image soient synchrones


----------



## yamakasiaxos (5 Février 2015)

Je suis sous Yosemite, je viens d'acheter un book air et un mini
Juste une derniere question à ce sujet vu que j'ai réussi a tout configurer...
Est il possible de configurer l'airport express sur une freebox (beaucoup plus simple que livebox deja)
De manière à ne brancher que l'airport express au systeme audio (sans avoir a brancher la freebox avec l'airport en ethernet)

C'est possible de faire ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2015)

Oui c'est possible, voir post #3.

Je croyais que l'Express était passée par la fenêtre ? 

Donc, si tu veux utiliser l'Epress pour sa fonction Airplay, et sans la raccorder par Ethernet à la box, tu dois choisir le mode "Accéder à un réseau sans fil".

L'Express va ainsi se connecter sans fil à la box, comme le fait un autre client du réseau (Mac, iDevice).

La fonction Airplay sera disponible pour tout appareil OS X/iOS connecté au réseau.


----------



## yamakasiaxos (5 Février 2015)

Mdr non je voulais le jeter par la fenêtre j'ai dis
Je l'ai filé à ma mere pour qu'elle diffuse le son de son pc portable sur sa chaine hifi
Le truc c'est que j'ai l'impression que la freebox revolution le fait deja
Donc si on doit brancher l'airport express c'est pas vraiment pratique
Je vais voir
Mais à quel moment je dois cliquer sur "Acceder à un réseau sans fil" ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2015)

yamakasiaxos a dit:


> Mais à quel moment je dois cliquer sur "Acceder à un réseau sans fil" ?


Utilitaire Airport / onglet Sans fil / Mode réseau : "Acceder à un réseau sans fil"


----------



## yamakasiaxos (5 Février 2015)

Ah c'est bon j'ai trouvé mais je me connecte ca ne veut pas se connecter sur ma box


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2015)

Tu as bien choisi "Accéder à un réseau", pas "Etendre un réseau" ?

Si ça ne veut pas se connecter, il faudrait vérifier que le filtrage par adresse MAC n'est pas activé dans la box.


----------



## yamakasiaxos (5 Février 2015)

C'est bon c'est fait
Jte remercie pour ton aide
Effectivement ya un décalage qui est réglé avec YOSEMITE
Par contre je comptais le laisser pour ma mere qui utilise un pc portable windows
Ce décalage se réglera tout seul ??? en utilisant AirPlay ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2015)

Pour Windows, je ne sais pas comment s'utilise Airplay, et je n'ai plus de PC pour tester.

Quand on utilise iTunes, pas de problème je pense, car c'est du Apple, et si on envoie le son par Airplay, iTunes (même sur PC) doit gérer le décalage.
J'espère ne pas dire de bêtise...


----------



## yamakasiaxos (5 Février 2015)

Mdr oui je viens de me relire effectivement c'était AirPlay
J'étais en train d'envoyer un fichier via AirDrop c'est pour ca que j'ai confondu ^^
Bah écoute je vais tester ça et je reviendrais ici au cas ou 
Ca pourrait servir à d'autres personnes ultérieurement !


----------



## vincenzo74 (30 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème en relation avec celui-ci.
Voici ma config : Livebox play . Airport.Ext. Imac 10.10. mini mac 10.5
Voici mes objectifs: 
1- Utiliser l’Ethernet pour connecter l'AE.
2- Créer un réseau local (avec accès imprimante et DD): 
ce réseau doit être mi-Ethernet (Imac connectés eth-AE), mi -wi-fi.
De préférence, Je souhaiterais que ce réseau soit géré par l'AE, et ainsi couper le service wi fi de la box.

Mais avant d'aller plus avant et d'entrer dans la complexité intrinsèque de la situation, je dois vous relater un phénomène extraordinaire. Il m'est impossible de connecter quelque appareil que ce soit (imac, minimac, AE) via ethernet, sans perdre ma connexion internet. En effet, la livebox, finit par perdre sa synchronisation.(je dit _finit_, car cela n'est pas toujours immédiat, mais cependant inévitable)

Bien, j'éspère que vous saurez ce qu'il s'y passe.
Cordialement,


----------

